

Show HN: Social Crawlytics API  - ysekand
https://socialcrawlytics.com/docs/api

======
ysekand
So you know, the API was designed to be simple and easy to get started with.
We try to accommodate the most used methods, though if there's something you
feel should be added, please let us know!

Our API is stateless, meaning there's no sessions or cookies to manage, you
just need to supply your account token and key with each API request you make.

Happy hacking!

